# Anyone wants a silver mini boy?



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Marko, pictured on the same page, is Beau's sire. Desert Reef's silvers are just magnificent.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Is Beau related to any of the Kallista poodles?

The foundation bitch of Aery (Nickel's breeder) came from Kallista.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Is Beau related to any of the Kallista poodles?
> 
> The foundation bitch of Aery (Nickel's breeder) came from Kallista.


Beau's dam is Kallista's Jewel at Splendid (Julie), and her sire and dam are both Kallista poodles: CH Kallista's Palo Keiki (sire) and Kallista's Quite Contrary (dam).

Someday I would love to pay them a visit in their magnificent Utah mountain home.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Desert Reef is only posting this for Kallista. BUT yes, Desert Reef does have some very beautiful silver spoos.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful Mini ! Shouldn't take long for him to find a home. Thanks!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

What a cutie!! the black tail is so adorable is like a racoon. :angel:


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

I do, I do. Is he the first picture on the page?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> A beautiful one-year-old neutered Kallista silver mini poodle is available. Please see:
> 
> Desert Reef Standard Poodles - Miniatures


_You're. Killing. Me. _ OMG, how would I _love _ to be in a position to get that beautiful mini! Anyone willing to help me rehome my husband so I can take this silver minipoo, please PM me STAT. (Husband has a lot of mileage, but has a _wonderful_ temperament! :laugh


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

My silver mini boy is sired by a Kallista dog. He's an amazing pup, beautiful inside and out.

I hope that little guy gets a great home! He's adorable, and if he's anything like my boy, the person getting him will be one very happy mommy or daddy!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

dawns said:


> I do, I do. Is he the first picture on the page?


Yes. He's the first and only silver mini on the page.

He looks just like my boy at that age!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He looks a lot like Chagall too!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Beautiful, sweet, silver mini boy......I'd love to be able to have him! :act-up:


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aaahhhh... it's a shame he's so far away. I've been looking for a silver/white mini for a while now and am waiting on a local breeder to breed again. She only breeds every couple of years. I would take him in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Aaahhhh... it's a shame he's so far away. I've been looking for a silver/white mini for a while now and am waiting on a local breeder to breed again. She only breeds every couple of years. I would take him in a heartbeat!!!


I understand there are some good, reliable ground pet transport companies out there, maybe that's an option to consider, if there's concern about flying the pup out to you? Oh heck, I live in New Jersey, I'll come pick you up in Maryland and we'll truck on out to get him. _Seriously_, don't let the transportation put you off considering such a fine pup, there really may be a way! Why not contact the breeder to see? (That, or take my husband into your family and I'll take the silver mini boy myself! I just can't convince my dh we should get a second poodle! _grrr!_):airplane:


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a soft spot for silver minis having had two Randy when I was a child and Shana until she passed last year). However 2 dogs is company and 3 is a pack.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> I understand there are some good, reliable ground pet transport companies out there, maybe that's an option to consider, if there's concern about flying the pup out to you? Oh heck, I live in New Jersey, I'll come pick you up in Maryland and we'll truck on out to get him. _Seriously_, don't let the transportation put you off considering such a fine pup, there really may be a way! Why not contact the breeder to see? (That, or take my husband into your family and I'll take the silver mini boy myself! I just can't convince my dh we should get a second poodle! _grrr!_):airplane:



You are right... maybe I can convince my other half to drive down there. I haven't considered pet transportation or flying puppies here... that always makes me very uncomfortable and nervous. I've heard horror stories about flying or transporting pets that makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up.
(LOL... thanks for the husband offer, but I'm already trying to exchange mine for a poodle  at least I've gotten him to the point where he agreed that it might not be such a bad idea)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

PonkiPoodles said:


> You are right... maybe I can convince my other half to drive down there. I haven't considered pet transportation or flying puppies here... that always makes me very uncomfortable and nervous. I've heard horror stories about flying or transporting pets that makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up.
> (LOL... thanks for the husband offer, but I'm already trying to exchange mine for a poodle  at least I've gotten him to the point where he agreed that it might not be such a bad idea)


*Chagall's Mom* is right! There are quite a few pet transports out there. I looked into them when I was searching for number three. Most of the rescues use them to ship pooches across country. You might contact a few in your area and near him and inquire as to the possibility. 



> Posted by *sschoe2*:
> 
> I have a soft spot for silver minis having had two Randy when I was a child and Shana until she passed last year). However 2 dogs is company and 3 is a pack.


Three is the magic number.  I've had three pretty much my entire poodle life and find it's the perfect number (for me).


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Rowan said:


> He looks a lot like Chagall too!


Because Chagall, Nickel and this pup are related  One big silver family :bathbaby:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Because Chagall, Nickel and this pup are related  One big silver family :bathbaby:


<< Merlin and Chagall are also related!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

A beautiful, beautiful boy, and it sounds like he has a temperament to match. I hope someone here adds him to their family.

Husbands can definitely be obstacles to MPS!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He is adorable! Gee, Sunny would love another poodle for sure......but I am waiting until spring to see how he continues to acclimate before I decide.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Three was our magic toy poodle number--one person could carry that many OK.....then we found Peaches. We traveled with four little poodles for years!
:act-up:


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> A beautiful one-year-old neutered Kallista silver mini poodle is available. Please see:
> 
> Desert Reef Standard Poodles - Miniatures


Oh my! I'm sure Marlene has been slammed with inquiries! lol! I'll be sure to have you post next time my daughter has another rescue. She placed a silver male about a month ago. She has a cream standard right now but I think there is a local home for her.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

desertreef said:


> Oh my! I'm sure Marlene has been slammed with inquiries! lol! I'll be sure to have you post next time my daughter has another rescue. She placed a silver male about a month ago. She has a cream standard right now but I think there is a local home for her.


Because this silver boy looks EXACTLY like Nickel!! Couldn't help but NEED to post for him so that he can find a good home soon


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

liljaker said:


> He is adorable! Gee, Sunny would love another poodle for sure......but I am waiting until spring to see how he continues to acclimate before I decide.


Liljaker! That's a good idea! Another dog!

Sunny seems to like his doggie friends and he may miss his "pack." If Pat or both of you could have another dog on his "walks," that might make him feel more comfortable. :act-up:


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

He gives me poodle cravings!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Siskojan said:


> He gives me poodle cravings!


You and me both. I keep coming back to this thread to click on his Desert Reef link. 

(It bothers me somewhat to find a poodle in the online 'classifieds' though as he's also listed here: AKC Silver Miniature Poodle - Classified Ad) :ahhhhh:


----------

